
Dan Mooney's Skypicker crane could save millions in construction costs - jseliger
http://www.crainsnewyork.com/article/20160515/REAL_ESTATE/160519910/dan-mooneys-skypicker-crane-could-save-millions-in-construction-costs-heres-why-its-gathering-dust-in-a-warehouse-in-astoria
======
BrailleHunting
If he was going to invest millions in this project, you'd think he'd at least
look into safety certifications, insurance, engineering design review, etc.
first to make sure it was both safe and met annoying clipboard auditor's
regulatory requirements?

~~~
davidbanham
He did. He got it approved, then the department reversed its decision.

